# Geräucherte Rollmöpse ????



## leuchtturm (29. Juli 2005)

Ich brauche Eure Hilfe...

Ich habe letzte Woche in Cuxhaven geräucherte Rollmöpse mit leckrerer Zwiebelfüllung / Senfkörnern usw. gegessen. Das muss ich unbedingt ausprobieren. 

Hat hier im Board jemand ein passendes Rezept? 

Mir läuftschon wieder das Wasser im Mund zusammen....


----------



## Lachsy (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Geräucherte Rollmöpse ????*

schau mal hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=429380&postcount=5

mfg Lachsy


----------



## leuchtturm (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Geräucherte Rollmöpse ????*

@lachySuperklasse, danke!! Manchmal steht man ja auf dem Schlauch. #q 

Sag mal, hast Du dieses Rezept auch schon ausprobiert? 

Meine Rollmöpse in Cuxhaven waren unglaublich. Das ist wohl die beste Heringsräuchervariante, die ich probiert habe.


----------



## Fxxxxx (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Geräucherte Rollmöpse ????*

habe ich heute auch erstmals gegessen - und kannte sowas vorher nicht.

Waren ja sowas von lecker und werden sofort nachgemacht #6


----------



## Ollek (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Geräucherte Rollmöpse ????*

|kopfkrat hmm das wär doch was für nen Tischräucherofen.


----------

